

A Better Live Wiki: HackPad (YC W12) at SXSW - orph
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/09/hackpad/

======
jcastro
Looks a lot like etherpad but with a slicker UI, I already want to be able to
interlink between this and Trello.

Well done Alex and crew!

------
ashrust
We use hackpad at sendhub all day, everyday. It's invaluable. I've used other
wiki systems like atlassian and wiki media but this is the only that's stuck.
Easy to use, updates in realtime and the founders have always been available
to listen to and respond to our feedback.

------
simonw
We've integrated hackpad's session notes in to our unofficial session guide
for SXSW: <http://austin.lanyrd.com/>

------
esharef
I use HackPad and really love it. Some things can still be improved,
particularly around knowing what functionality is available. But overall this
is super useful and i love the simplicity.

Founders, any new features you're planning on rolling out soon?

~~~
orph
We just rolled out code highlighting and (very alpha) inline LaTeX support!
Learn about those here: [https://hackpad.com/o9ey5hjlyBQ#Hackpad-Code-Syntax-
Hilighti...](https://hackpad.com/o9ey5hjlyBQ#Hackpad-Code-Syntax-Hilighting)
and here: <https://hackpad.com/gcErGj2WsQr#Embedded-LaTeX>

------
benatkin
I was surprised to see my Google contacts in the autocomplete. I thought I'd
just used it for login. I guess even I can't be trusted to read the OAuth
notices. (Google should really turn theirs up a notch, but still...)

------
newman314
Bug Report: The Mac app apparently keeps readding pads that have been
unfollowed/removed.

~~~
kofman
Thanks, we'll take a look!

------
teejae
Congrats kofman!

